# Sliding Cooking Grate-Need Ideas~



## Dutch (Apr 15, 2010)

My son has offered to build me a full sized cooking grate for my Lang 60 to replace the almost useless top grate that came with my smoker. He wants to make it so that the top rack will slide in and out to make loading and unloading easier. Our questions are; ~and maybe someone running a Lang 84 or someone who has built their rig using this type of set up~can better answer this-

(1) How are the top rack guides attached, and 

(2) Are the rack guides channel iron or just angle iron. From what we can see on Ben's site, they look like channel iron tacked to the front and back at the door opening.

If this works out, he has offered to do the same set up for the bottom grate.If you can share pics with some close ups, we sure would appreciate it!!


----------



## danielh (Apr 15, 2010)

Personally, I'm using angle on my build. seems like it would be easier to fabricate a stop with so you dont drop your meat, and still keep the shelf removable for cleaning.  I guess channel does the same thing by itself, but angle with a stop is dummy proof.

check out the 'cajunator' build on this forum. Pretty much exactly how I'm going to do my racks. Steel is supposed to be here today, so I should get a good start this weekend.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ight=cajunator


----------



## Dutch (Apr 16, 2010)

Thanks Daniel- Just what my son was looking for. He agrees that the angle iron with a bolt for a stop would be the way to go.

Now just to make up some notes so we both know what we're doing.


----------



## danielh (Apr 16, 2010)

No problem dutch.  I would do it for ya if you were local :D  

I'm sure you two will get through it just fine.  

Just remember, there are 1000 ways to go about doing it, and as long as it works for you, its the perfect way IMO.


----------

